# Pleas help with my GSA problem experts pleas



## xandro007 (16 May 2016)

General information of the tank:
Life time of the tank :9 months
Size of aqurium :81 x 36 x 50 cm 100l
Witch ground: first iron rich clay and all the Ada minerals some lava rocks on top some akadama and as funnel layer 12 liter of Ada Amazonia.
Hardscape: dragon stones

Lightning:
With bulbs are in use : one 
Sylvania T8 18w 590mm Grolux 
And diy led 6500k dimmed
Lightning time: 9 hours 

Filter:
Witch filter is in use: sunsun 302 filter external filter
With filter materials: 6 liter lava stones 2 liter ceramic rings
The flow rate of the filter :1000l/h

Co2 system :
Compressed gas co2
 Night of : yes
Ph controller : no
Co2 diffuser: inline atomizer
Co2 bubbles per second : 3-4
Running time :9 hours one hours before light one and one houre out before light out

Plants:
micranthemum sp. monte carlo
rotala rotundifolia
rotala bonsai
ludwigia sp. mini super red
micranthemum micranthemoides
alternanthera reineckii mini
Alternanthera reineckii Rosanervig
blyxa japonica
staurogyne repens

Fish and shrimp
2 Siamese  algea eaters
3 amano shrimp
15 neon tetra
1 baby bristlenose pleco
2 Microgeophagus ramirezi electric blue
1 guppy 
3 zebra danois

fertilizing:
1ppm 3 days a week
1.4ppm no3 in total per day(0.7ppm urea 0.35ppm cano3 0.35 ppm mgno3)
Potassium 1.5 ppm every day
Micro mix daily Fe - 0.05 ppm (gluconate , EDTA, DTPA, EDDHMA)
Mn - 0.029 ppm 
Zn - 0.00285 ppm 
Cu - 0.0017 ppm 
B - 0.0014 ppm 
Ni - 0.000143 ppm 
Co - 0.000143 ppm
Ti - 0.00043 ppm

Water changes:
Every week 40% 
After we 6ml excel
RO water reconstruction:
Mg - 8 ppm (anhydrous MgSO4)
K - 20 ppm (K2SO4)
No Ca because in my tank it is always high

Heater:
No heater

Algea information
Is started with dry start the plant growth was good then I filled the tank and I didn't dose anything no algae but the plants growth was extremely slow later that week I had diatoms so I started with full EI dosing this was a mistake because it was a iwagumi with a low plant mass. Had this algae almost 5 months and is was always dosing full EI ther came GDA and clado .4 months ago I found a cure for my clado lower the po4 it was super high and lowered my calsium it was 80ppm so that  problem was solved now  3 months ago I found happi post these helped me super good it say that high no3 can cause GDA so I made his nitrogen fert and it was amazing I had no algea just a little bit Staghorn  and thread algae but the plants growth was super fast so one week later I had almost no algea just a little bit hear algae. But now today I have mutch GSA what I never had so pleas can you help me with that


Water in aqurium 
measured at: 16/05/2016
Water temperature 22-23 °C
Ph: 6-7
No2 <0.01
Ca 40ppm (what i don't understand
Because is use 100% RO and don't dose
Calsium)
Gh 8
Mg 10ppm
Kh 0-1
Nh4 <0.05
Po4 0.5 ppm











Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (16 May 2016)

Hi all,





xandro007 said:


> Ca 40ppm (what i don't understand. Because is use 100% RO and don't dose Calcium)


It is from the Dragon stone. You can see your snails shells are only showing limited shell erosion even though the pH is less than pH7 during the CO2 addition. 





xandro007 said:


> Mg - 8 ppm (anhydrous MgSO4)


You will be dosing much less magnesium than you think, because whatever it says on the container it is is MgSO4.7H2O in use. This is because magnesium sulphate is hygroscopic and unless you've heated it, and then kept in in a desiccator, it will have picked up the "water of crystallization" until it reaches MgOS4.7H2O, which is ~10% Mg. 





xandro007 said:


> But now today I have mutch GSA what I never had so pleas can you help me with that


You just have to scrape it off the glass. Higher levels of PO4--- are meant to control it, but that isn't a route I've ever been down.

cheers Darrel


----------



## rebel (17 May 2016)

Lovely tank!

Clean the glass fully. What's your phosphate regimen? I would double it and wait for 2 weeks. Then you can measure how much of GSA returns. If that does, then I would triple the current phosphate dosing and wait.


----------



## xandro007 (17 May 2016)

rebel said:


> Lovely tank!
> 
> Clean the glass fully. What's your phosphate regimen? I would double it and wait for 2 weeks. Then you can measure how much of GSA returns. If that does, then I would triple the current phosphate dosing and wait.


Ok thanks I will try it


----------



## rebel (17 May 2016)

xandro007 said:


> Ok thanks I will try it


No probs. would appreciate it if you can report back either way.


----------



## xandro007 (17 May 2016)

rebel said:


> No probs. would appreciate it if you can report back either way.


I going to maintain 1ppm po4 
My tank


----------



## Paulo Soares (17 May 2016)

xandro007 said:


> I going to maintain 1ppm po4
> My tank



Good morning, 

Besides what Darrel and Rebel said take also under good consideration you lighting period and light amount.

You may be dosing PO4 (just like Darrel and Rebel wyseli said)  but if your ligths are pulling hard from plants that won´t solve for good. Maybe reduce a bit the GSA but still the issue will be always there and at the minimal failure there you have it again.

Cause GSA is in the most cases due to an inbalance between nitrates and phosphates.

A NO3 JBL test probalbly will tell you that you have high nitrates comparing to those 0.5 PPM of PO4.
So 1 PPM of PO4 is probably to few. If you have 30 or more PPM of Nitrates those 1 PPM won´t solve. 
Why not reaching 2 PPM right away as a starting point? It won´t arm nothing. 

still Increasing PO4 is a part of the solution. *Come back as Rebel asked and tell us evolution*. Cause if the issue remains you´ll have to take care of the lighting part or even CO2.

(i believe your co2 is at right levels)

Best regards


----------



## xandro007 (17 May 2016)

Paulo Soares said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Besides what Darrel and Rebel said take also under good consideration you lighting period and light amount.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer 
Would it help to reduce the nitrate


----------



## Andy D (17 May 2016)

It's all a balancing act. I would be reluctant to reduce nitrate but GSA is really a sign of low phosphate levels so I would simply up this and see how it goes.


----------



## xandro007 (17 May 2016)

Andy D said:


> It's all a balancing act. I would be reluctant to reduce nitrate but GSA is really a sign of low phosphate levels so I would simply up this and see how it goes.


I will up my phosphate and show the result next week


----------



## Paulo Soares (17 May 2016)

A week is a very short time to see results. Be more patient.

I believe you notice this pretty much in your Reinecki Mini than others.

I also had this issue with Reinecki Mini and try to solve without trim. It was a very very painful waiting..

So, i decide to took her off the tank, trim perfectly the leaves afected outside the tank and replant. By this way i also could introduce again all those roots that in time start to appear above the substate.

In a couple of weeks it was growing perfectly and beautiful.

I also trim the same way my Helfery cause of the roots also.

The rest of the tank i did a simple trim.

I believe this is best thing to do when our tanks are affected.

Do a trim, correct or change a parameter (in this case PO4) and wait for results.

In my humble opinion, It´s much faster and better to trim and replant than just wait for the plant to recover it´s colour and strength.

But that´s me my friend. Others may have other opinion.

Big Hug


----------



## EdwinK (17 May 2016)

I would suggest you go easy while increasing PO4 - 0.3-0.5 ppm per week. There are lots of other algae that love high doses of phosphates. If this wont help then you should overlook your light regime/intensity.


----------



## xandro007 (17 May 2016)

Paulo Soares said:


> A week is a very short time to see results. Be more patient.
> 
> I believe you notice this pretty much in your Reinecki Mini than others.
> 
> ...



Thanks for you tips I will do a massif trim and do a 80% etc so I can reset everything.
Would excel help to combat this algea


----------



## Paulo Soares (18 May 2016)

EdwinK said:


> I would suggest you go easy while increasing PO4 - 0.3-0.5 ppm per week. There are lots of other algae that love high doses of phosphates. If this wont help then you should overlook your light regime/intensity.



Yes indeed a much better way. Going easy with the PO4 and paying attention to signs.


----------



## Paulo Soares (18 May 2016)

xandro007 said:


> Would excel help to combat this algea



Wont´do no arm


----------



## rebel (18 May 2016)

Now if you do a large trim, this makes it difficult to know about the PO4 issue. The plant mass will change, and so will PO4 requirements and usage. I agree those test kits are kinda useless. From a science perspective, it would be interesting to just increase PO4 and watch. If you change two things, it's hard to make conclusions.

In saying that, I am keen to know whatever happens, and whatever you did. Best of luck!


----------



## xandro007 (18 May 2016)

After A big trim 






Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------

